# Replacing Coolant Flushing the radiator



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

just about to do this this this week and i was wondering if it isnecassery for the coolant reservoir to be taken out and cleaned/flushed, or while the the rad is being flushed, the reservoir wil lclean itself out?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think flushing the system will clean it out as good as it needs to be. I've never taken the resevoir off any car I've ever owned to clean it separate.

Just so everyone else knows, I belive you have an LS2. (different cooling system then the 04s)


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

yes, 06. i have only done it to my firebird,but that was cake. all it needed was lifting the battery up in the air. it seems that these drop down after unbolting 4-5 screws if i am not mistaken. just curious if i should take extra 30 min to take it out.. 

i might just flush it first and then see if any colored coolant/water is left behind.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ha. That was my first question. I just "drained' my coolant tonight for a head swap this week and with a '04 you basically pull the lower radiator hose and dump. You should be good with just the flush.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm about to do this too. I don't suppose anyone knows the system capacity off the top of their heads. ...probably something I'll have to look up in service info, along with if there's any block drains, and burping procedure.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

manual callsfor 12.7 quarts or 12 liters on 06, Dex Cool only. it has a plug on the bottom of the rad that you just unscrew and it'll drain. or you can just remove the lower radiator hose and flush it. I will do mine tomorrow.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

I flush and refill my coolant once a year and it is good general
maintenance to do so.Doing this around summer will definitley 
help your cooling system out.I always use a garden hose to 
flush out everything that is left in the block,radiator,and hoses 
using water.Only use Dex Cool coolant it is what your car calls
for.Make sure it is on full and check the coolant level everyday 
until it stays on full and add coolant if you have to.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

cool, i just did mine, i used the garden hose as well to flush the rad and the reservoir, filled it with water plugged the rad and run the car to its normal temp. then i shut it off and drained the water and what was left. filled it with dex cool and tap water 50/50 and took it for a spin then refill a bit more and it runs like a cake. 

the old stuf was dark/cherry red with rainbow, and now clear orange....the dipstick had some gunk on the bottom but now it's pure orange, clean as a whistle...

the only thing, i was expecting 12.7 quarts or roughly around what the book calls for, but to my surprise, i only fill like a bit under 10 quartz. and, come to think of it, i did take out around 9 quartz out of the rad and the reservoir... any suggestions, maybe the rest stayed in the block, or it was never there. hmm

anyway the book says that the coolant stick should read between the two arrows, mine is reading the lines above as well. what are the lines above the arrows for then, while before it was on the lover arrow? i am thinking i was low on coolant as i recently had a rad cap leak but replaced it since.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Some of that gunk that was in the system is basically a stop leak from the factory. Did you check your coolent level when the car was hot, because it would read high then. I wouldn't worry too much about it being alittle overfilled. Shoudln't hurt anything.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

yep, checked it, level is good. mybe a bit over but i would assume not overfilled. do these reservoirs have an exiting hose just in case it's overfilled? i would assume so but have not taken it out to see. either way its good i'll check the level again down the road. but after 30 mi drive last night there was no need for further work on it.


----------



## CaniacGTO (Aug 22, 2010)

I would like to change out my coolant I plan on changing my t-stat as well.
I have read places tthat the t-stat housing should be torqued to 10 inch pounds.
Also how do we get the air out the system?


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

drain it by taking the the plug at the bottom of radiator.follow the instructions on the collant jug and you'll be fine.

pop the cap on the rad i believe, while it is warm, be really carefull not to get burned, wear eyeglasses. and the air should come up if there is any in the system.


----------



## CaniacGTO (Aug 22, 2010)

Excellent do you know about the t-stat housing being torqued onto the pump 10 inch pounds is finger tight


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Where do you get "inch pounds"? The sevice manual says


> Tighten the water pump inlet bolts to 14 N·m (10 lb ft).


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Just to chime in on the " burping " procedure. what i always do is 
Fill the radiator until it is full, Run the car for a couple minutes ( does not have to be at operating temp), remove the radiator cap and the fluid level should have dropped, Repeat until the level does not drop. ( may take about 5-10 times refilling it )

Once the fluid level in the radiator stays constant run the car to normal operating temperature and make sure the upper radiator hose pressurizes ( telling you the thermostat opened ) check the level again once the coolant cools off for 5-10 minutes (BEING VERY CAREFUL OPENING THE RADIATOR CAP !!, put a towel over the entire cap to block anything from spraying) if the level dropped refill it.
lastly just kep an eye on the level of the fluid for a for a few days after.
Just wanted to share what ive used and works great everytime...have fun


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

What do you all do with the used coolant? (Not a trick question.)


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

ask some shops near you if they will take old coolant


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Following the procedure in the factory manual takes care of any 'burping' the may be necessary if you do it any other way. Here's what the service manual says on filling:


> •Slowly fill the cooling system through the upper radiator hose with a 50/50 coolant mixture until the coolant comes out the coolant air bleed hose.
> •Fill the radiator with coolant through the surge tank opening to the full line.
> •Install the radiator cap.
> •Start the engine.
> ...


----------

